# Smooch, our 11.5 yr. old Golden and Tonka, our 15 mo. old Samoyed



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautifull, dogs karen .


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww...Smooch and Tonka look so happy together! Look at Tonka's coat...wow how do you keep him so white!! Love his little tongue sticking out in that 3rd pic. Adorable!~!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are both gorgeous. I love that Smooch is becoming buddies with Tonka. Cant believe how big Tonka has gotten. 
Is Tonka easy to keep clean like Shelby is? I think it is something in their coat that repels the dirt?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

Yes, Smooch and Tonka get closer everyday. There is quite an age difference and Smooch grew up with Snobear.

Tonka now weighs 58 lbs. and is about 24 inches, he was 21 inches when we got him in April. 

Tonka is extremely easy to keep clean and so is Smooch. They both are groomed every 3-4 months, but really only go out in yard to do their business, or play a little ball.
The Samoyed's coat seems to shed the dirt and if you have cologne on and hug Tonka, you can still smell the cologne!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Your pups are beautiful Karen. Give Smooch a big old smooch for me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a couple of true beauties there.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of your babies. How great that they are becoming best buddies. It is amazing how self cleaning Samoyeds and American Eskino's are. I always have people asking me how I keep Gromit's coat so clean. The coat does seem to shed the dirt...not so much the burrs though!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your sweet comments and Meggie's Mom I will give SMOOCH A big old Smooch from you!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Karen Smooch and Tonka are such gorgeous pups. Give them both big hugs from us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you!!

I will hug and kiss both of them for you!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, Karen, your dogs are so cute!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Awww... Karen, they are beautiful. Tonka is the whitest dog I have ever seen!! 

Thanks for posting the pics.

Hugs to Smoochbaby and to Tonkafluff.... and one to you too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have such a soft spot for sweet old grey Golden faces...

They're both gorgeous - what a fluffball Tonka is! Do Samoyeds shed a lot?


----------

